# What's the longest time possible for D. leucomelas eggs to hatch



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

I've been trying not to bug anyone about this... But I'm so anxious! 

So how about a thread on What's the longest time possible for D. leucomelas eggs to hatch will calm me down 

It is now day 16 - or 17 including the day the eggs were in the vivarium

I've read anywhere from 10-14 days is normal


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

This may seem like a stupid question, but do you see tadpoles inside the eggs? When the yolk sac is no longer noticeable, the tads will break out within a day or two. If you don't clearly see the tadpoles inside the egg at this point then your eggs are no good.

If the tadpoles are still moving inside the eggs, they are probably OK. Sometimes low temperatures can add a few days to the hatching time.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yep they're alive and still moving. Moving a bit more today than yesterday.

Some of them look like the jell has collapsed

The room temp is usually 71-75F most of the time 72F

Should look into buying / making an incubator?


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Yep they're alive and still moving. Moving a bit more today than yesterday.
> 
> Some of them look like the jell has collapsed
> 
> ...


Room temperature is fine, is the petri/whatever you have them in filled with water to about halfway up the eggs? Sometimes they take a while but it could also be something wrong with the jelly.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Vinegaroonie said:


> Room temperature is fine, is the petri/whatever you have them in filled with water to about halfway up the eggs? Sometimes they take a while but it could also be something wrong with the jelly.


I've been keeping them wet but there's not a lot of water in the petri dish. Just enough to say there's some water in there...

Just added enough to cover them about half way.

3 or 4 of them no longer have a dome shape

Not much has changed...


----------



## dendrobates99 (Jul 1, 2016)

Once the membrane has collapsed you need to transfer to tadpole to water. You can do this with a turkey baster.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

One has hatched!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Last night I decided I needed stop obsessing over these eggs hatching and watched The Dark Knight Rises and after the movie ended I found this guy hatched

1 down 8 to go...

This is super stressful but I'm so happy to have gotten this far 

Thanks for the input and advice


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Vinegaroonie said:


> Room temperature is fine, is the petri/whatever you have them in filled with water to about halfway up the eggs? Sometimes they take a while but it could also be something wrong with the jelly.


While this is acceptable to many hobbyists I feel compelled to point out that at least in auratus this can be close to nine degree lower than the optimum, a few degrees warmer may be better for the eggs and it will certainly speed hatching. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

OP, on my old frog room thread there are photos of an egg and rad incubator. It was made from a 20 gallon high tank and an aquarium heater and egg create diffuser. My old house was cold in the winter and this helped keep temps at an acceptable level.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> OP, on my old frog room thread there are photos of an egg and rad incubator. It was made from a 20 gallon high tank and an aquarium heater and egg create diffuser. My old house was cold in the winter and this helped keep temps at an acceptable level.


Thanks! I'm considering a Exo Terra Incubator ATM or a DIY version with a peltier plate.



Ed said:


> While this is acceptable to many hobbyists I feel compelled to point out that at least in auratus this can be close to nine degree lower than the optimum, a few degrees warmer may be better for the eggs and it will certainly speed hatching.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


What is the optimal temp? Room temp is pretty ambiguous...


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

I've heard mixed ratings on the exo terra... if you can, go with the diy, at least then you KNOW you have a quality incubator! DIY is more customizable too, which always seems like a good idea in this hobby.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Fingolfin said:


> I've heard mixed ratings on the exo terra... if you can, go with the diy, at least then you KNOW you have a quality incubator! DIY is more customizable too, which always seems like a good idea in this hobby.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


 yeah the reviews are pretty alarming.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

port_plz said:


> What is the optimal temp? Room temp is pretty ambiguous...


You referred to your temps being normally close to 72 F so if you add several degrees to that normally it would put it closer to 75-78 F. 

Auratus preferentially deposit their tadpoles at 78 F so I would suggest a few degrees about your normal 72 F degrees. 

I've used those incubators for quite a few years now and have found them pretty reliable if you use a separate thermometer to monitor the temperature. Once they've been running for a few days you can adjust the temperature based on the second thermometer and make the adjustments to the controller and it has held within 2 degrees for me with an environmental (outside the incubator) range between 50 - 94 F. 


some comments 

Ed


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ed said:


> You referred to your temps being normally close to 72 F so if you add several degrees to that normally it would put it closer to 75-78 F.
> 
> Auratus preferentially deposit their tadpoles at 78 F so I would suggest a few degrees about your normal 72 F degrees.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed

Does keeping eggs and tadpoles at lower temps have any negative consequences besides slower growth?

Glad to hear that about Exo Terra incubator worked out for you.

Looks like I might just have to get one...

Going on day 22 - 6 of the 9 eggs have hatched. They seem to be doing great so far.


----------

